# Rain Water for Plant Tanks



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

Does anyone have any suggestions on adding rain water to fish / Plant tanks?
It seems to be a never ending source here in the DFW area right now.


Bill Weber


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Great question, I have a bunch of 5 gallon buckets outside below a gutter that has a leak and they have been filling with rain water almost every day!!!!!! I just go out at night and empty the water into planters not exposed to the rain. We are gonna wilt up and die here when the rains finally stop. I went outside in early afternoon and the sun was out for about 30 minutes and it felt like being at the equator. The rain has done wonders for the landscape though.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

There may be an issue with possible pollutants that the rain has picked up in the atmosphere on the way down. Depends on the location.

That was the warning I remember regarding the use of rainwater for aquariums.


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

I have been catching rain in a 32 gallon trash can that I keep for my landscape plants. Lately I have been topping off my tanks with the excess. The rain water has a ph of around 6.8 and the tap water around 8.3. I've been doing this for around 3 weeks now and do not see a difference with the plants or fish. I hate to see all this water go down the drain.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

I would think it would be okay if it were runoff from an older roof versus a newer one. I wouldn't trust a new roof.

I heard on the radio, the dj had to recite a public service ad about water conservation and almost couldn't finish it for laughing.

Cheryl


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

The same goes for Houston><! My backyard is practically a swamp now. All I need to make it complete are some crocodiles 


I did build a pond not too long ago and it is filled with nothing but rainwater. It has been running for over 3 weeks and fish+shrimp seem to be doing fine. Plants are growing well, too!


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

I use rainwater for my smaller tanks, with a cup of hot water which brings the pH to 6.8 and kH to around 4 deg. No problems so far, but I'm way out in the country so pollution shouldn't be a problem. 

Talking about rain, we've had non stop for weeks now. I hope the Alps are better next week for our holiday!


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

What type of roof is it running off? What sort of debris is in the gutters and decaying into the water? 

For me too many variables with rain water to use in my tank. You can't tell what the water will be like each time.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You'll want to mix it with some tap water or use Equilibrium to bring the KH and GH up slightly.


----------

